# Master Craftsman I Quiz 6 question



## WestTexasMason (Mar 20, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you have finished the last Quiz in the MC.  You know that on the front of the quiz it tells you the book and page numbers to read to find the answers.  I have spent a couple of days reading over the pages listed on the front but have found some answers on the pages that are not listed.  I am not asking for any answers just if there were other pages listed than what I have to help in my study.  My quiz has "The Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor and Guide, pages 71-103, 879-889, 904.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WestTexasMason (Mar 29, 2010)

To answer my own question, still read the pages between the listed ones.  Spent a few hours going over the section not listed and the answers just jumped out of the book.  All of the previous Quizes were found on listed pages, so they were tricky with this one.  If you have not started the Master Craftsman I would encourage you to do so, was the best study I have had in Masonry.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Mar 29, 2010)

I just got the quiz Friday and sent it back this morning.

I'm not sure if were were supposed to, but I read the earlier pages before (I think by "accident") thinking all the reading was immediately sequential.  Still good to have read it twice.

It's kinda nice to have that hunk of a book sitting nearby and knowing I actually read it and know much of what's in it.

Looking forward to the Craftsman II but haven't heard much on the structure, etc.


----------



## WestTexasMason (Apr 1, 2010)

I have heard that it has 9 quizes, not sure if it is the same format or style.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Apr 1, 2010)

I've seen hints that it's more essay oriented on the degrees.  I will likely order mine today. I just got confirmation that I finished MC I.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been pondering taking this for some time, but i dont know if it applies to PHA.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 1, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> I have been pondering taking this for some time, but i dont know if it applies to PHA.



I would thank it applies to us all.  Not knowing PHA Scottish Rite degree work I can't say if the degrees are the same.  But the message is most likely to be.  The SCCR ritual book is included with the $35 fee.  A good deal indeed.  

A couple of months ago I went through the current ritual degrees of the northern jurisdiction.  They have been rewritten many times over, about every five years or so now.  Though they are now different than the southern jurisdiction they do apply.  I feel it was a blessing for me to compare the approach to the basic message currently taken by both jurisdictions.  You may also.


----------



## JTM (Jan 2, 2011)

can you do master craftsman if you aren't a member of the scottish rite?  well, not that PHA doesn't have a scottish rite (i don't honestly know), but the MC program is generally a local thing (whether they do it or not).  if they do this program, i would LOVE seeing the differences.


----------



## Colt.barker (Jan 22, 2011)

I know you have to be Scottish rite to get the mc 2. It says so on the website, but I too would like to know If u have to be Scottish rite to get the first one. I won't join the Scottish rite until April but would like to go ahead and do the mc if I could.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd suggest you wait and go for it immediately upon receiving your degrees.  MCI will get you started on protocol, history, and lodge officers, what they do, and where they are stationed.  From the sound of it, you should be through the program in approximately five months, depending upon snail mail delivery schedules.  Washington is quick to respond and you'll usually see results and a new section within a few weeks.  

What Valley are you petitioning?


----------

